# Double roller rotary mower??



## DonInTheLawn (Sep 10, 2019)

Anyone ever think of putting a lawn roller on the front and back of their rotary mower? Kind of like a reel that has a roller in the front and on the back. Just some thoughts lol


----------



## Babaganoosh (Apr 21, 2019)

You want the grass to stand up to be cut. Putting a roller on the front would do the opposite. Unless you mowed in reverse...


----------



## The Anti-Rebel (Feb 16, 2019)

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=1559


----------



## TNTurf (Mar 20, 2019)

A roller on the front of a rotary might work just fine. Unlike a reel it cuts with a vacuum action so even pushed over first it will pull the blades up and chop them off. Just a guess. I would stick with one on the rear only though.


----------



## The Anti-Rebel (Feb 16, 2019)

Looks like cub cadet is doing it.
https://twitter.com/vinnytarbox/status/1181558766040469505?s=21


----------



## Gibby (Apr 3, 2018)

Something like this?

National I-Stripe, Walk-Behind Striping Rotary Mower


----------



## DonInTheLawn (Sep 10, 2019)

Gibby said:


> Something like this?
> 
> National I-Stripe, Walk-Behind Striping Rotary Mower


ya that's exactly what I was picturing in my head. That is pretty cool


----------



## Bgulari (Oct 31, 2018)

This looks interesting.

https://cdn2.toro.com/en/-/media/Files/Toro/Commercial/ProCore-SandPro-Specialty/ProStripe_Sell_Sheet-1-23-2019.ashx


----------



## Ptb427 (May 13, 2019)

Bgulari said:


> This looks interesting.
> 
> https://cdn2.toro.com/en/-/media/Files/Toro/Commercial/ProCore-SandPro-Specialty/ProStripe_Sell_Sheet-1-23-2019.ashx


Check out @RozWeston YouTube channel. He's got some good videos with a review of the ProStripe.


----------

